# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 02nd November



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 02nd November, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy
SlineTT & D6TTR
Bucks85th
Emma
Amaranth & daughter/Gary (poss)
TT02OOT & Nicola
westcoTT & Miss westcoTT
badyaker (poss)
LouLou


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me and Donna again...... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)




----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Probably Emma with me and the new car!!!!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Me with either a daughter or a Gary


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Korry said:


> Probably Emma with me and the new car!!!!!!


Woohoo!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



Amaranth said:


> Me with either a daughter or a Gary


Looking forward to meeting a daughter or a Gary! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

The numbers are building now...anyone else want to join us?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I may have to pass on this one. Just got confirmation, my city and guild diploma is getting assessed that evening. Not sure when it will finish so I may not come around. You'll have to wait to see the new baby, I'm afraid!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooh...good luck with the diploma! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Pop down and tell us how it went, if it's not too late.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us on Wednesday?


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Just discovered that I have to be at Manchester uni for a meeting at 11am that finishes at 3ish tomorrow. Dependant on the trains, we may be late or no-shows at Marlow @7.30  
Fingers crossed Gary and I will see you there.


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

night shift for me tomorrow...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Maybe...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Amaranth said:


> Just discovered that I have to be at Manchester uni for a meeting at 11am that finishes at 3ish tomorrow. Dependant on the trains, we may be late or no-shows at Marlow @7.30
> Fingers crossed Gary and I will see you there.


No worries Aly, hope the trains work out and you make it. 



kite said:


> night shift for me tomorrow...


 



badyaker said:


> Maybe...


Hope so...


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

Can I come? :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The more the merrier is usually the case


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course you can Louise! See you later.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Great night lovely to see everyone. Pub should get a round table!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good to see everyone again last night - great turnout. Thanks for orgainising it Penny 

I really have missed my prawns! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Penny, we will see you all at the Xmas dinner, next month.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A superb night - and I agree on the round table, it would make chatting a lot easier! 

Great to see you all, and great to meet Gary. I now know more about parking in Oxford than I will ever need! :wink:

Roll on the Xmas meet! Get your menu choices in to me by the 25th November. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> A superb night - and I agree on the round table, it would make chatting a lot easier!
> 
> Great to see you all, and great to meet Gary. I now know more about parking in Oxford than I will ever need! :wink:
> 
> Roll on the Xmas meet! Get your menu choices in to me by the 25th November. [smiley=santa.gif]


Maybe we should all move two spaces to the left every 15 minutes!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be a plan!! :lol: :lol:


----------

